
The Myth of Learning by Writing Code - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/myth-of-learning-by-writing-code/
======
stockkid
I think that writing code is not the holy grail of learning programming or
improving as engineers. What really matters is the process of giving ‘form’ to
an otherwise abstract ideas.

I wrote this article to explain why learning by writing code might be a myth,
and to suggest an alternative way of approaching learning based on my personal
experience.

------
noemit
A lot of evidence suggests the best learning occurs through practice.
Programming is no different.

